# My New Betta Basil



## Basil the Betta (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Cute! Is he your first?


----------



## Basil the Betta (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, he is! I just got him yesterday.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

So cute, and I love the name!


----------



## Basil the Betta (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you! His full name is Basil Hallward, after the painter of the picture in _The Picture of Dorian Gray_. :BIGhappy:


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh he's cute! Congrats on your first betta buddy. =)


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww, he's adorable!


----------



## Basil the Betta (Sep 14, 2013)

Basil thanks you all of for your kind compliments.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, he's so pretty! What size of tank is he in? It looks really nice from what I could see!


----------



## Basil the Betta (Sep 14, 2013)

Elsewhere said:


> Wow, he's so pretty! What size of tank is he in? It looks really nice from what I could see!


I have him in a 2.5 gallon tank. He's going to be with me in a small dorm room, so I don't have any room for a bigger tank.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

2.5 gallons will be JUST FINE


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh a 2.5 is perfect! The one decoration with flowers looks really nice, from the corner I saw in there


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

He's adorable!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats on your first betta! Love his name!


----------

